# MTB 9-7 meriden mountain



## powhunter (Sep 4, 2008)

Cant do the early ride sun so me and JP are gonna do the triatholon ride sunday @ 3.  Ride up to the roundhouse,,,,,,carry the bikes up the goatpath to the castle,,,,ride the top ridge back to hubbard park,,,and prob have some burgers and beer in the lot after,,,hopefully it wont be as late as the last time

anyone else??

steve


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Cant do the early ride sun so me and JP are gonna do the triatholon ride sunday @ 3.  Ride up to the roundhouse,,,,,,carry the bikes up the goatpath to the castle,,,,ride the top ridge back to hubbard park,,,and prob have some burgers and beer in the lot after,,,hopefully it wont be as late as the last time
> 
> anyone else??
> 
> steve



sounds tempting.  i'm running the smoker on sunday and need to tend the fire for the better part of the afternoon.  and when i said tempting i was referring to the burgers ad beers.  8)


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2008)

If my bike were fixed and I had the time, I would definitely be there!  I'm sorry I'll have to miss out on this ride!!  Anybody who can make it, though, I highly recommend it.  It's quite the experience!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 4, 2008)

3:00 sunday.  I think i can pull this one off.  I know my wife isnt working saturday or sunday night.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2008)

I might be in for this, but I do have quite a bit to do around the house this weekend since I got nothing done last weekend.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> 3:00 sunday.  I think i can pull this one off.  I know my wife isnt working saturday or sunday night.



Hey now.....2knees is gonna break his cherry    effin aye!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2008)

I think you were able to lure him in with the promise of beer!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 4, 2008)

I just got full clearance for this.  cool.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 4, 2008)

nice.....and dont worry I know the place like the back of my hand!!!!  :roll:

ROLL CALL


powhunter
jonnypoach
2knees


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm in, even with the rain we get Saturday the mountain will drain pretty good. Plus I will have all day Sat and most of Sunday to get my chores done.

powhunter
jonnypoach
2knees
o3jeff


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2008)

powhunter said:


> nice.....and dont worry I know the place like the back of my hand!!!!  :roll:
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 
> ...


Maybe some German MILFs will come to your rescue again.


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2008)

Start time is 3 pm. When do you anticipate finishing the ride?


----------



## 2knees (Sep 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Start time is 3 pm. When do you anticipate finishing the ride?



for myself, probably around 3:15........


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2008)

I would anticipate that we should be done by 6 if we don't screw around, but let Steve confirm how long it should take as I have not done the loop without getting lost.


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> for myself, probably around 3:15........


Hope you're ready for a good hike! 

Heck, Pat, if I could do it, you most definitely can!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 4, 2008)

where is this place? i checked crankfire  and don't see a listing for meridan mountain. is there another name for the place?


----------



## powhunter (Sep 4, 2008)

I did it in under 3 hrs last week....we should be back in the parking lot by 6 easy

steve


----------



## powhunter (Sep 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> where is this place? i checked crankfire  and don't see a listing for meridan mountain. is there another name for the place?



hubbard park....west main st meriden ct


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I'm going to try to make this. I'll confirm as we get closer. No way I could miss watching 2knees flail around....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2008)

Since it looks like the morning it going to be a wash out I might be in for this too...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> where is this place? i checked crankfire  and don't see a listing for meridan mountain. is there another name for the place?



As Steve said, Hubbard park.  Here's the Crankfire map:
http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=15&t=&w=0


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

And here's the info from the time I went (which the ride will be a little tweaked at the end since we got lost that time):
http://forums.alpinezone.com/33774-real-sunday-ride-hubbard-park-08-17-08-a.html

Plus Jeff's GPS from that ride:
http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=455


----------



## powhunter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Mr. and Mrs. Gisevil....are you guys down for this???

steve


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 5, 2008)

Turns out I gotta work Sunday. 50/50 right now atm. I'll letcha know


----------



## powhunter (Sep 5, 2008)

looks like a good crew




powhunter
jonnypoach
2knees
o3jeff 
greg (maybe)
bivert (maybe


----------



## 2knees (Sep 5, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Turns out I gotta work Sunday. 50/50 right now atm. I'll letcha know



i'll bring those bindings just in case you can get out of bed by 3 pm and join us.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 5, 2008)

Steve, if we're going to do some tailgating, let me know if you need me to bring anything.


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2008)

powhunter said:


> looks like a good crew
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you meeting at the same spot we did for the June ride?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'll bring those bindings just in case you can get out of bed by 3 pm and join us.



If Randi isn't back from the office in time I won't be able to make it either. We are a one car family until early next week. We sold our Maxima out-right instead of trading it in, but our new car won't be ready to pick up until Monday evening or Tuesday.


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in:

powhunter
jonnypoach
2knees
o3jeff
Greg
bvibert (maybe)


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Are you meeting at the same spot we did for the June ride?



Greg, meet in the big parking lot were they were having that motorcycle pow-wow last time.


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Greg, meet in the big parking lot were they were having that motorcycle pow-wow last time.



Got it. Thanks. See you at 3 PM.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 6, 2008)

Im gonna bring burgers...rolls..  JP is bringing his grill...see ya at 3


steve


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Im gonna bring burgers...rolls..  JP is bringing his grill...see ya at 3
> 
> 
> steve


I'm probably out for the tailgating, but I'm looking forward to the ride!


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'll bring those bindings just in case you can get out of bed by 3 pm and join us.



3:00? WTF dude- you think I am a rooster? Make it 6 and I'll THINK about setting the alarm...


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> 3:00? WTF dude- you think I am a rooster? Make it 6 and I'll THINK about setting the alarm...



3 *PM*. Or "in the afternoon" if you prefer. :roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2008)

headlamps for 3 am?  greg has some experience riding in the dark.  ;-)


----------



## powhunter (Sep 6, 2008)

yea me too....got built in night vision....and GPS!

steve


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> 3 *PM*. Or "in the afternoon" if you prefer. :roll:



Yes, I know. It was a joke.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm 90% that I'll be there. 

I have no idea where this is, but Carrie will probably fill me in, assuming it's the same spot.

If I make it I'll bring some sort of beverages, probably non-alcoholic since I'm too lazy to go out in the rain and buy more beer tonight.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 6, 2008)

i'm probably out.  i just got out of bed now.  i have the worst freaking cold i've had in years.


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'm probably out.  i just got out of bed now.  i have the worst freaking cold i've had in years.



Wimp.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks for the understanding.  :wink:

you have no idea how badly i want to do this.


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> thanks for the understanding.  :wink:
> 
> you have no idea how badly i want to do this.



I have you know that I rode the West Hartford Rez with the boys with booze induced vomit sitting in my craw the entire ride. Worst hangover I've had this summer. I still went and I was even almost on time for the 7:30 am ride. What I'd saying is......man the F up!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have you know that I rode the West Hartford Rez with the boys with booze induced vomit sitting in my craw the entire ride. Worst hangover I've had this summer. I still went and I was even almost on time for the 7:30 am ride. What I'd saying is......man the F up!



You tell him Greg! A couple of weeks ago I did a very hard 7:00am ride with Greg and Jeff after a day of drinking at a BBQ and the night drinking at my brothers jack and jill. I had about 4 hours sleep and was up by 5:30am to make the 7:00am ride almost an hour away in CT.

Now that we made you feel like a complete wuss. There is no way I could ride sick. I could ride hurt or hung over but not sick. When I have abad cold I don't want to do anything and can barley function.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 6, 2008)

i wish it was a hangover.  i havent gone more then 5 minutes without a coughing fit since i got home from work last night.  I have no voice whatsoever and my head feels like its going to explode.  

but yes, i do feel like a wuss.  aint nothing like a little peer pressure.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> i wish it was a hangover.  i havent gone more then 5 minutes without a coughing fit since i got home from work last night.  I have no voice whatsoever and my head feels like its going to explode.
> 
> but yes, i do feel like a wuss.  aint nothing like a little peer pressure.



being sick sucks! Seriously I can get all busted up doing Judo or mountain biking and tough my way through things no problem. I skied all last winter with a severly torn ligament in my hand suffered at Judo. It hurt like a MoFo everytime I fell. But That didn't keep me from getting in over 30 days. Many times I have suffered pretty bad injuries (broken toes, fingers, sprained ankles, hyper extended elbow ) during Judo & Aikido classes, seminars and tournamants only to tape things up and get back out there for more abuse. But when I get sick I am a complete sissy  and can barley function.


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 6, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You tell him Greg! A couple of weeks ago I did a very hard 7:00am ride with Greg and Jeff after a day of drinking at a BBQ and the night drinking at my brothers jack and jill. I had about 4 hours sleep and was up by 5:30am to make the 7:00am ride almost an hour away in CT.
> 
> Now that we made you feel like a complete wuss. There is no way I could ride sick. I could ride hurt or hung over but not sick. When I have abad cold I don't want to do anything and can barley function.



Are you kidding?!? You whine like a bitch when you're sick! It's all I can do not to smother you with a pillow to end my frustrations!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait to get back out on my bike, been about 12 day since I have ridden.

Last night I put the new saddle on the bike, cut down the bars so I don't get caught up in the trees in the twisties anymore and oiled up the chain. Ready to roll!


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I can't wait to get back out on my bike, been about 12 day since I have ridden.
> 
> Last night I put the new saddle on the bike, cut down the bars so I don't get caught up in the trees in the twisties anymore and oiled up the chain. Ready to roll!


I'm jealous!  My bike will be out of commission until at least Wednesday when the new derailleur arrives. 

Enjoy, guys!  Should be lots of fun!!!!  Take pics and video, please, so I can live vicariously through you!!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 7, 2008)

out, srry.


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> but yes, i do feel like a wuss.  aint nothing like a little peer pressure.



I'm just busting balls. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry  cant make it pat....Looks like once again im the slacker/poser on this ride...even in my own backyard......pow/poach productions will be rolling with the $59 wallmart digital camcorder.....shouldnt be too wet up there today....see ya all at 3

steve


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll be there guys.  I'll be leaving shortly to make it one time.  I plan on having a cooler with some soda and stuff in it as my contribution to the tailgating.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2008)

such a beautiful day and i am so tempted to join you guys.  but i have the smoker going since 11:30 and the back yard smells like baby back paradise.

have a blast today!  looking solving the riddle of where's waldo? :beer:


----------

